# Discount renewal - The Wheel Specialist



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello,

Was at The Wheel Specialist at East Grindstead yesterday to have a full set of wheels refurbished.

The very friendly supplier was happy to honour the 15% discount from TTOC, although he did point out that the discount expired in January this year.

Hopefully TTOC will look to renewing this. I shall have a separate thread in TT Mk2 on the quality of the refurb.

Thanks.


----------

